# Saugeyes & Sewage



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

i came home from Utah to visit my family this past week and couldn't resist hitting the river for a few eyes.

They're stacked below Greenlawn. I either caught leaves or fish every cast on a large plug.

The smell was pretty bad and there was overflow coming out of the grate. I always knew of the sewage lagoons there and the overflow issue. Cause of that I always fished another large River but didn't have time to travel that night. 

I know they dug the big tunnel so i was surprised about the dry weather release. Pretty wreckless of the city for allowing over a billion gallons of sewage and industrial waste to annually spill out. 

I was bored the other morning and did a little math just to see how much that really is if it was all released at once.

I was blown away so much that I thought I'd share the results with everyone.

Scioto at the point where it empties into the Ohio River, all sewage would be 15.5 miles upstream and flow for over 5.5 hours or fill all of Griggs reservoir once.

I was really surprised when I figured this... The Ogden River which is a decent size River for Utah that I fly fish here. The River would flow for 328 miles of all sewage...

All I can say is shame on the city for letting this happen for all these years...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Great Job on the Eyes. Any size? Any Saugers?

Did you call the number to report a overflow during dry weather? I've been down there a number of the times when the water is low like this and smelled sewage too, thought it was strange, didn't realize I was supposed to call and report it.

In regards to the Sewage, I believe most of it (something like 60%) is going to be eliminated once the new facility comes online (Within the next year I believe).

The new facility is MASSIVE.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Do u mean the tunnel? I think it's just a storage tunnel


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I was told years ago that it was cheaper for the city to pay the fines for polluting the river than repair the problem. The plan for the work was drawn up but I had no additional information as to when the fix could be coming. Sad compentary on the regulations and penaties. 
Thanks for the fishing report the reminder about the continued sewage dumping.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Growing up on the Ohio river we fished the power plant over flows all the time for sauger and walleye. They always stack up in those area's because of the bait fish.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bjp said:


> Do u mean the tunnel? I think it's just a storage tunnel


Nope, it's a giant underground tunnel that connects to the new sewage processing facility. The new facility appears it can accommodate about 8 times the current load. It's Massive.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

A few of the eyes were decent sized. I've never been able to tell if they are sauger or saugeyes. I just assume anywhere the fish are thick they must be saugeyes due to the states recent stocking efforts


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bjp said:


> A few of the eyes were decent sized. I've never been able to tell if they are sauger or saugeyes. I just assume anywhere the fish are thick they must be saugeyes due to the states recent stocking efforts


Plenty of Saugers from Greenlawn-south. I know of a couple spots just South of 270 where you get damn-near 100% Saugers.

Sauger are pretty easy to identify, usually short, Skinny and Torpedo like, with noticeable *bold *black blotches on there sides. Also look for abundant dark blotches on the dorsal.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Good place to practice catch and release


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

The tunnel won't be on line until early to mid next year, it's designed to store up to a ten year storm event I think.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I read on a city site it was storage too of up to 50 million gallons. Wonder what they plan to do with it during and after storage?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I went to Scioto 3 times this year, each time scouting multiple good producing areas. I ended each trip at Griggs and two of the instances the water had an unpleasant smell. Overall had good time with variety of species - CPR.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job on the eyes!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bjp said:


> I read on a city site it was storage too of up to 50 million gallons. Wonder what they plan to do with it during and after storage?


http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...5-mile-tunnel-for-columbus-sewer-project.html



> _When the project is completed in 2017, the tunnel will hold storm water and sewage and keep it from overflowing into the Scioto River during downpours. Instead, the tunnel will carry the wastewater to a plant on the South Side, where it will be pumped to the surface and treated. Work remains to connect the tunnel to the treatment plant and the sewer system._





reyangelo said:


> I went to Scioto 3 times this year, each time scouting multiple good producing areas. I ended each trip at Griggs and two of the instances the water had an unpleasant smell. Overall had good time with variety of species - CPR.


The entire western slope / embankment below Griggs is actually a 3-story Sewage Viaduct (Now completely obscured by vegetation). Wich empties into one or two pipes that run underneath the river. I've noticed NASTY odors over there on several occasions. One time it got so bad I called the city and spoke with a Supervisor - He told me there are vent stacks that have "biofilters" on top. When those Biofilters go bad the Sewage odor can be nauseating. Thankfully it's not coming from the water, though.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

bjp said:


> A few of the eyes were decent sized. I've never been able to tell if they are sauger or saugeyes. I just assume anywhere the fish are thick they must be saugeyes due to the states recent stocking efforts


 If the fish has spots in the dorsal fin like those of a dalmation dog it is most likely a sauger. If the dorsal fin has bars, it is most likely a saugeye. If the dorsal fin has neither it is most likely a walleye.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I've caught a lot of saugeyes and walleyes and when the saugeyes get big. Like 30"+ I can't really tell them apart. It seems the blotches start to go away. I at least thought they were saugeyes. I would think River-locked fish wouldn't be walleye


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bjp said:


> I've caught a lot of saugeyes and walleyes and when the saugeyes get big. Like 30"+ I can't really tell them apart. It seems the blotches start to go away. I at least thought they were saugeyes. I would think River-locked fish wouldn't be walleye


30 inches plus.....oh my.....I'm going with you


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I would guess that most 30"+ fish without the mottleling on their sides would be walleye. I'm sure that the number of anglers on this site that have caught an actual 30"+ saugeye could be counted on one hand, not counting the thumbs. Not many of us will be fortunate enough to catch a 30"+ saugeye to have the problem of correctly identifying it.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

multi species angler said:


> I'm sure that the number of anglers on this site that have caught an actual 30"+ saugeye could be counted on one hand.


+1


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yummy!!!


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I catch them that big all the time when Im in Ohio. Some of the rivers offer world class eye action. I took my friend Tom helbig from the metro parks out and we got 13 over 30 in one night. I've caught over 50+ Tha big just myself. You have to go after the bars close and the water is near freezing


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bjp said:


> I catch them that big all the time when Im in Ohio. Some of the rivers offer world class eye action. I took my friend Tom helbig from the metro parks out and we got 13 over 30 in one night. I've caught over 50+ Tha big just myself. You have to go after the bars close and the water is near freezing


I think there's some definite truth to that statement, but man, 13 over 30 in one night?  I fish with a number of absolute Saugeye Fanatics, die-hard guys that Target them, and them only hardcore 12 months a Year. A few of them have held prior state-records. 30" Fish aren't even talked about. They just dont happen that often. 28's? Yea, they will pop up every now and then amongst the fanatics. But 30"+? It happens, but usually once in a blue moon.

I will say that the Possibility for Multiple 30"+ Fish does Exist in the Scioto South of Greenlawn. All those Monster Hoover/Alum fish that wash down, along with the Monsters who wash down from Griggs and Oshay. Yea, there's probably some monsters in there. If you have the Scioto south of Greenlawn patterned real, real well I could maybe see it happening.

When was the the last time you got into them? You have any pics? Alot of us would love to see...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> I think there's some definite truth to that statement, but man, 13 over 30 in one night?  I fish with a number of absolute Saugeye Fanatics, die-hard guys that Target them, and them only hardcore 12 months a Year. A few of them have held prior state-records. 30" Fish aren't even talked about. They just dont happen that often. 28's? Yea, they will pop up every now and then amongst the fanatics. But 30"+? It happens, but usually once in a blue moon.
> 
> I will say that the Possibility for Multiple 30"+ Fish does Exist in the Scioto South of Greenlawn. All those Monster Hoover/Alum fish that wash down, along with the Monsters who wash down from Griggs and Oshay. Yea, there's probably some monsters in there. If you have the Scioto south of Greenlawn patterned real, real well I could maybe see it happening.
> 
> When was the the last time you got into them? You have any pics? Alot of us would love to see...


Lol the proof awaiting . .....the mythical 30 inch saugeye . ....now...I have seen 2 or 3 30 inch walleye .


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol the proof awaiting . .....the mythical 30 inch saugeye . ....now...I have seen 2 or 3 30 inch walleye .


There's multiple 30" Saugeye South of Greenlawn, no doubt in my mind. Multiple 50"+ Muskie too.

The few that have private (fisheries) Information pertaining to where/when those fish stack up have the upper hand. Combine that upper hand with some Serious Skill and you could do some damage.

Unfortunately my insider information doesn't extend that far down the Scioto...


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I've posted pics on here before and I prob have some on my computer. l moved to Utah a little over a year ago. I got 2 big ones just before I left and before that it was the previous winter. I always catch them but the size drastically increases as the water cools just after thanksgiving and warms in early March.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Do you know people in Fisheries?


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

No I don't know anyone in the odnr if that's what you mean.

I did find a few pics on my computer and an old post on here.

I usually don't take pics cause I'm just having fun by myself late at night.

And here's some pics for the person who wanted to see. One or two of them I've posted on here before. 

All those were caught at River spots thousands of people drive past every day. I've never kept one to eat but they sure are fun to catch 

I use a gloomis 6'6" GL 3 and usually just hold them up to see if they are close to reaching from the butt to the first eyelet which is 33.5" ... I've only caught 2 that long and they we're both on the same night in January at 2:30am


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

"We've" seen your other posts. And there was much discussion "internally".

Im going to give you the benefit of the doubt, because I know there's Fish in the River that go 30". Hell we've found a honey-hole full of 24-26.5's in the past month.

That said: *Without* identifying the spot/stretch you're fishing what tips can you give us for zoning-in on those Monsters?

Whats the water clarity?

Whats the flow?

Whats the time?

Whats the date?

What's the presentation?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Those are some beauties bjp! That first pick looks 100% walleye to me. I have a friend that did backpack electro fishing the last few years to study the effects of low head removal. She says she shocked up several small walleye along with sauger and saugeye this is in the campus area. I would assume a fisheries biologist grad student would know the difference better than us. Maybe those are some of your big fish.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

First Two look like Walleye. Last two are almost surley Saugeye.

Great Fish none-the-less, would love to hear more on how he gets them.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you sleep acklac??? lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

This time of year? Occasionally...


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

linebacker43 said:


> Do you sleep acklac??? lol


He most certainly does not. He sits in his 24-Hour mobile 'Wiper Command Center', tracking his precious pets via GPS. Ready to deploy and invade the rivers at a moments notice. The man watches the river charts/graphs like most watch the Stock Market. He knows when the fish are hungry before THEY even know they're hungry. I swear the man was hatched in the Scioto. A true River Soldier. He's the only person I know to be awarded the 'Medal Of Valor' for persistently fishing the most treacherous & inaccessible spots on the River in the face of danger


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

My avatar pic is 31" my 32" and 30" all look pretty much the same very distinct blotches all were cold water fish as well. Very nice fish congrats very nice mix of large eyes I gave many 30" plus walleyes from the years of fishing and chartering and there are a distinct difference in appearance 95% of time. 

Your point on late and cold months is very true for large fish.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I always thought the same thing about the look of a walleye or saugeye with the blotches or not. The thing that has me mixed up on identifying them is that we will catch fish that big with and without blotches on the same night standing at the same spot sometimes back to back to back.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

It's hard to identify the species for sure from the pictures but if I had to guess I would say the only fish that looks to possibly be a saugeye is the skinny one on the far right in the top pictures. Just an uneducated guess. All are great fish and I applaud you for not thinking you had to nail them all to a board and show a limit to earn bragging rights.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

multi species angler said:


> It's hard to identify the species for sure from the pictures but if I had to guess I would say the only fish that looks to possibly be a saugeye is the skinny one on the far right in the top pictures. Just an uneducated guess. All are great fish and I applaud you for not thinking you had to nail them all to a board and show a limit to earn bragging rights.


I agree. The others look to be walleye. You can barely make out the faint vertical bars in the pictures, but they certainly don't have the dark blotching patterns on them. Nonetheless, they are all great looking fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great collection of large fish!.
Loll your posts always go the fish id direction....


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! Wish I was home to hit the river tonight with you guys. The best of Saugeye season is just beginning!


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

bjp said:


> I catch them that big all the time when Im in Ohio. Some of the rivers offer world class eye action. I took my friend Tom helbig from the metro parks out and we got 13 over 30 in one night. I've caught over 50+ Tha big just myself. You have to go after the bars close and the water is near freezing


Nice Fantasy....I aint buying what you sellen brother-


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Cooler King u can buy it. Ill guide u to big fish for a nominal fee


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am!! In southern Ohio rivers seen it personally before years back. These as mentioned though we're 95% Walleyes


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

I have caught saugeye and sauger on the scioto from big walnut down stream to Chillicothe the fish look healthy butt we do not eat them. I am curious would any one else not eat them.


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

Once you are over 60 years of age you can eat all the fish you like...........under 60 twice per week.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jetboatbass said:


> I have caught saugeye and sauger on the scioto from big walnut down stream to Chillicothe the fish look healthy butt we do not eat them. I am curious would any one else not eat them.


PCB Contamination.

Lots of Nasty's in the River South of Columbus. The Fish themselves don't seem to mind


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

COOLERKING79 said:


> Nice Fantasy....I aint buying what you sellen brother-


Ya I mean he's put proof up. Regardless the species when in town. The man catches pigs!


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I've never kept any to eat out of the river even classic eater size. 

Catch and release means those lunkers are still in there 

And now it seems as the toilets flush the river flows :-/


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey friends! 
So I'm back in Utah and after catching at home followed by all this eye fishing talk I decided to try my Ohio 'nite bite' tactics at the only lake in the state that has a resident walleye population called Willard Bay.

I'm gonna husky jerk this rocky point at the only inlet to the lake

Came before dark to get a look at the water. I took a few pics for u guys to check out. Now I'm just drinking beer waiting for dark...


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

bjp said:


> I'm gonna husky jerk this rocky point at the only inlet to the lake
> 
> Came before dark to get a look at the water. I took a few pics for u guys to check out. Now I'm just drinking beer waiting for dark...


Never met you before but fairly sure we would get along just fine.


----------

